# NJ A 44-pound cat needs a new home in New Jersey



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

A 44-pound cat who is in need of a loving home is seen, Monday, July 28, 2008 in Sicklerville. The cat was found outside, without a collar, in Voorhees, and is being cared for at the Camden County, N.J., Animal Shelter.
Associated Press.

July 30, 2008 
BLACKWOOD, N.J. (AP) _ Talk about New Jersey's fat cats.

A 44-pound feline was found waddling around Saturday without a collar in Voorhees, and officials at the Camden County Animal Shelter hope she gets a nice  hopefully, diet-friendly  home.

"She's built like a quarterback," said Deborah Wright, a shelter volunteer and current foster owner of the kitty. "I mean, how do you lose a 44-pound cat?!"

Shelter officials are calling the porky cutie "Princess Chunk."

The largest tabby on record weighed 46 pounds, 15 ounces. That cat, who lived in Australia, died in the 1980s. The Guinness World Records has since dropped the category, fearing cat owners might harm their animals in an attempt to break the record.

Princess Chunk's owner has until Saturday to reclaim her. After that, the weighty pet will be eligible for adoption.

Wright plans to speak with a veterinarian to put Chunk on a diet. For now, Chunk's diet consists of dry and wet cat food.

"I'm about to put a leash on her and walk her," said Wright. "She could pass for a dog!"

A 44-pound cat needs a new home in New Jersey - poconorecord.com - The Pocono Record


----------



## RiskyPets (Oct 2, 2008)

Sweet little guy! I would love to take him if I didn't live in Arizona. I hope he gets thinner, and lives a long healthy life with a family who loves him!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

moved to a more appropriate section.


----------

